# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Fysiotherapie

## kimmo

Gebeurt het vaak, dat cliënten, die ontslagen zijn uit revalidatieverpleegcentra, na dat ontslag geen of slechts een beperkte tijd gebruik mogen maken van de diensten van de in die centra werkende fysiotherapeuten?

----------


## kimmo

Is er niemand die een reactie kan geven? Die vraag is inmiddels ruim 100 maal bekeken?

----------

